# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Rduire la qualit de mes MP3

## byloute

Bonjour,

J'ai converti mes CD en MP3 via Itunes en 320 Kbps pour ma chaine Hi-fi.
Je souhaiterais tous les "dgrader" en 128 kbps pour en mettre un maximum sur mon baladeur.

Avec quel logiciel pensez vous que je puisse faire cela ?

Merci  tous...

----------


## 12monkeys

Bonsoir

Avec CDex par exemple : http://windows.developpez.com/freewa...age=audio#cdex

----------

